# crabbing?



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

my boys want to go crabbing,and i haven't gone in awhile.any tips or suggestions of area,tide or anything else?thanks guys.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Crabbing...*

Howdy Kev...

You are just as well off with the $3.00 nets as you are those $10.00 triangle traps....maybe better. Spring for a 20 oz. bank sinker or two rather than using bricks.....

I like whiting carcasses (after filleting) rather than the standard chicken neck, for bait. The crabs do, too. 

Drop your nets near one of the cleaning sinks at the pier, or near the low water line, whatever the tide.

That's about all there is to it.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

*crabbin*

My son and I do a lot of crabbin in the Cape May area. We use both the traps and the line n net methods, they both work well. Most B n T shops carry the weighted crab lines which are great for kids and they're cheap  Our favorite spot is on the sound off Rt. 47 near Wildwood.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Kev*

Best place fpr crabbing is the small bridge going into Stone harbor. Best at high tide. For gear, go to Rodias at rt9/rt47.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I haven't been crabbing in a long time - keep saying I will every year. I think August might be best to go. I used to like to rent a skiff and just crab with hand lines (and a small hand net). It's more expensive than crabbing on the side of the road, but at least you're not sucking fumes and worrying about your kids running in the road.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks everyone.you guys rock.it never ceases to amaze me the info you can get here.no matter what you're going after,someone on here knows about it and is willing to help.


----------

